# Gewinnspiel-Service-Team



## tuxedo (3 Oktober 2006)

Soeben (3.10.2006 17:15) hat mich ein Automat angerufen, der mir mitteilte, dass meine Telefonnummer ausgelost wurde und ich nun ein Auto, eine Reise, Geld etc. gewinnen könnte. Ich müsste dazu nach dem Signalton die 0 drücken. Es kam außerdem die Ansage, dass der Service für mich kostenlos sei (kann auch sein, dass es nicht Service hieß, sondern Gespräch oder Anruf). Der Signalton kam, ich habe 0 gedrückt, und es kam Wartemusik. Die lief eine Zeitspanne. Ich habe dann aufgelegt, weil ich vermutete, dass ich dann mit einem Callcenter verbunden werde.

Es wurde in dem automatischen Ansage-Text (Frauenstimme) mehrfach vom "Gewinnspiel-Service-Team" gesprochen.

Ist an Hand dieser zugegebenermaßen dürftigen Infos zu erkennen, mit welchem Anbieter ich es zu tun hatte? Rufnummer war natürlich unterdrückt, die Automatenstimme hat keinerlei Angaben gemacht, welche Firma dahinter steckt.

Ich habe dieses als neues Thema eröffnet und nicht an einen bestehenden Gewinnspiel-Thread angehängt, weil ich meine, dass dieses 0-Drücken, um mehr Infos zu erhalten und/oder zu einem Callcentermitarbeiter durchgestellt zu werden, eine neue Variante ist.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Reducal (3 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewinnspiel-Service-Team*

Da du in einer Warteschleife hängen geblieben bist, liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass das Drücken der "0" womöglich die bestehende Verbindung auf eine Mehrwertnummer umgelenkt hatte. Warte mal deine Rechnung ab, evtl. steht dort dann die Verbindung drauf oder man ruft dich dieser Tage zurück, um deine Adresse für eine separate Rechnung zu erfahren, falls du nicht im Telefonverzeichnis stehst.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewinnspiel-Service-Team*

kuckste mal über'n zaun
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=4605


----------



## tuxedo (3 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewinnspiel-Service-Team*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> kuckste mal über'n zaun
> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=4605



Aha, das hatte ich im Eröffnungsposting vergessen zu schreiben. Die Automatenstimme stellte sich als Angelika Maier vor. 

Laut den Postings hinter obigem Link wird man zu einem SKL-Call-Center weitergeleitet.

Da es sich hierbei eindeutig um einen sog. Cold Call handelt, bin ich gewillt und gefühlsmäßig kurz davor, der SKL eine Beschwerde zu schicken und eventuell auch rechtliche Maßnahmen in Gang zu bringen. Nun, schaun mer mal.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewinnspiel-Service-Team*

Mit ai? oder mit ey? *lol*
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=65064&postcount=51


----------



## Reducal (3 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewinnspiel-Service-Team*

....ähm, telefonisch lässt sich das nur schlecht identifizieren, oder?


----------

